# Number of electrical meters on a single family dwelling



## jar546 (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anyone have any local ordinances that would prohibit someone from placing more than 1 electrical meter (one service, 2 or more meters) on a single family dwelling?

There is no NEC issue with having more than one meter on a single family dwelling but I have run across this before for various reason.  I am not talking about a duplex being converted to a sfd.  I am asking about a regular SFD with 2 or even 3 electrical meters.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2018)

Most of the time I hear the local electrical providers, do not allow it.


----------



## Robert (Sep 3, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Does anyone have any local ordinances that would prohibit someone from placing more than 1 electrical meter (one service, 2 or more meters) on a single family dwelling?
> 
> There is no NEC issue with having more than one meter on a single family dwelling but I have run across this before for various reason.  I am not talking about a duplex being converted to a sfd.  I am asking about a regular SFD with 2 or even 3 electrical meters.
> 
> Thanks!


A recent client wanted a separate meter from the main house meter for his electric vehicle. I was told he gets a lower rate for the vehicle meter which is why he wanted it separate,


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

OK, so I have come across this before.  In one instance, they wanted a separate meter on a new home where it was a raised ranch over a garage.  The owner had a lot of "toys" to store in his garage and wanted a separate meter for whatever reason I don't know.  They asked me and there was absolutely no code that I could stand behind to tell them no, so I approved it.  Even though I had suspicions they were going to eventually rent a portion of the house out or garage, that was no reason to deny it based on suspicion.  This was zoned a residential area for SFD only.


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2018)

Our power company (SoCal Edison) allows meters for EV chargers but the example of the garage getting it's own meter would be a problem.  That would open the door to the owner converting and renting the garage while selling electricity to the occupant.  Only Edison gets to sell Edison's electricity.


----------



## Flexo (Sep 3, 2018)

*2012 IRC
E3601.2 Number of services.*
One and two family dwellings shall be supplied by only one service


----------



## mark handler (Sep 3, 2018)

Talk to your provider. The NEC doesn't limit the number of meters, it limits you to a single service (single Drop) to those meters.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

Flexo said:


> *2012 IRC
> E3601.2 Number of services.*
> One and two family dwellings shall be supplied by only one service



Yes, there would only be one service but more than one meter.  A meter does not constitute a service but it is part of a service.  There can be multiple meters on one service.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

Robert said:


> A recent client wanted a separate meter from the main house meter for his electric vehicle. I was told he gets a lower rate for the vehicle meter which is why he wanted it separate,


There we go.  There is another reason why someone may want this on a single family dwelling.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

cda said:


> Most of the time I hear the local electrical providers, do not allow it.



I have never experienced that before.  I've had the POCO hook up like this multiple times.  If someone is willing to pay them for a separate meter from their single service, they can do that.


----------



## kilitact (Sep 3, 2018)

I've seen a number of cases where there were home businesses and they wanted separate meters for tax's etc. Havn't run across any issues from jurisdictions or in the NEC.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

Years ago hot water had a separate meter. One service two meters.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 18, 2022)

Commercial building, previously two tenants, now a single tenant. The POCO is fine with it, and I can't find a code that prohibits it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 18, 2022)

I am surprised you have not seen this a number of times being on the intercoastal waterway. A separate meter for the dock that is leased to an individual to anchor their yacht at when they are not using it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 18, 2022)

See NEC 230.2 (a) & (b)

We only allow one service to a residence and the POCO usually supplies 200amp service. We will allow an out building to have it's own meter if requested but try to discourage it. WE prefer they come out of the main and feed the out building. I got into an argument with a fella cuz the POCO was charging him more per kilowatt and he claimed the muni should have told him up front. We don't tell the POCO what to charge for juice.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 18, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Does anyone have any local ordinances that would prohibit someone from placing more than 1 electrical meter (one service, 2 or more meters) on a single family dwelling?
> 
> There is no NEC issue with having more than one meter on a single family dwelling but I have run across this before for various reason.  I am not talking about a duplex being converted to a sfd.  I am asking about a regular SFD with 2 or even 3 electrical meters.
> 
> Thanks!


Jar did not ask a NEC or IRC question. He aske about local ordinances. 

I worked in many areas in PA and never herd of ordinance like this.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 18, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> Jar did not ask a NEC or IRC question. He aske about local ordinances.


Yes, you are correct.  I know the NEC side.  I was wondering if there were any local ordinances that prohibited it.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2022)

Our local service provider typically does not allow it but has under circumstances.

We have no ordinance to prevent it.


----------

